# TFT Kalibrieren



## fred31 (26. Februar 2005)

Mit welcher Software kann ich unter WinXP am besten menen TFT Kalibrieren?

 [edit] zu erwähnen ist, das er per D-SUB angeschlossen ist, nicht per DVI. Daher funktioniert eine automatische Kalibrierung nicht [/edit]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Februar 2005)

Wie genau meinst Du das? Sodass die Bildraender vernuenftig mit dem Bildschirm abschliessen?
Mein TFT hat dafuer einen kleinen, lustigen Knopf. Da steht "Auto" drauf. Das hat nix mit Auto fahren zu tun, sondern ist dafuer da den Bildschirm zu kalibrieren.
Falls Dein TFT diesen Knopf nicht halt, schau doch mal in's OSD ob Du da eine solche Funktion findest.


----------



## fred31 (27. Februar 2005)

nop.

 Ich will das die Farben auf meinem TFT-Monitor möglichst "echt" sind, d.h. eine Farbanpassung machen.

 So was geht bei einem per D-SUB angeschlossenen Monitor nicht automatisch (oder sieht verdammt suboptimal aus).


----------

